# Is this fertile CM?



## skfmama (Apr 12, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but here goes...

DS is 6 months old in a few days. I still haven't gotten my period yet, but I've started charting my CM so I can hopefully tell if I ovulate before I get my first period.

I've been checking my CM internally for about 2 weeks now and I'm confused. It's consistently stretchy, but yellowish. Is that fertile or not? I know stretchy generally is, and yellow generally isn't, but what if it's both?

Any ideas or BTDT? I have a feeling trying to figure out fertility stuff at this point is just going to be confusing for a while...but I'm willing to try bc I'd really like to avoid another pregnancy until DS is closer to a year.

DS nurses a lot - every 1.5-2 hours during the day (unless we're out and about, then it can be more like every 3) and on a good night I get a 5 hour stretch. But more often it's every 2-4 hours at night. He's only had tastes of solids so far and we're going to do BLW so start pretty slowly. I'll probably start offering every day in the next week or two.

Thanks!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

You'll probably have confusing signs of fertility often while your body gradually gets ready to actually ovulate and have cycles again. I've have fertile CM and other signs of fertility randomly so many times since having DS2 but no real cycles yet at 16 months. If relying on fertility signs as BC, yes this would be a time to be careful just in case it's the real return of O.


----------



## Abraisme (Mar 8, 2009)

I agree with the pp. I had lots of milky, stretchy, creamy, weird cm as my body was gearing up. It happened on and off for months, but my af didn't return until 13mo. When I did finally ovulate it was really obvious with egg-white mucus and an open cervix. HTH


----------

